# Modded Reo Firebutton



## Alex (5/6/14)

Having the fire button move into the lock position all the time was starting to bug me. so I brought out my file, wacked the top cap into the bench vise. And had a go at making some kind of mark to help me see what position it was in.

Finally came up with this, which I'm well pleased with. Allows me to do a one handed and eyes free lock/unlock. I left a small notch on the top for a top down visual cue. And then sanded and polished everything.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

I love it! It is one thing that does drive me to drink!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Alex said:


> Having the fire button move into the lock position all the time was starting to bug me. so I brought out my file, wacked the top cap into the bench vise. And had a go at making some kind of mark to help me see what position it was in.
> 
> Finally came up with this, which I'm well pleased with. Allows me to do a one handed and eyes free lock/unlock. I left a small notch on the top for a top down visual cue. And then sanded and polished everything.



I just love creativity!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Great work. Many Reonauts do not like the the locking function and pull out the little metal pin in the firing button. Then it cannot lock at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Great work. Many Reonauts do not like the the locking function and pull out the little metal pin in the firing button. Then it cannot lock at all.



Yeah, I thought about that. But I didn't want to lose the functionality. I must say it's damn near perfect for me now. I can't think of any other faults on this baby. Oh, and the Mini Reo is sick as tits .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

awesomeness!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/14)

Wonderful modification @Alex 
Glad you like the Mini!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Strangely enough, without the button cover it does not lock itself easily.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Strangely enough, without the button cover it does not lock itself easily.



Agreed but it looks undressed without the button.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed but it looks undressed without the button.


BTW - have you received your brass button yet.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> BTW - have you received your brass button yet.



I haven't... but you will be the second person to know when it does arrive!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

